# Shop Nightmare



## PROWOODWORKER0978 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm Getting Ready To Completely Re-arrange My Whole Shop I Need More Space And As Much Organization As Possible. Im Looking For Some Shop Plans /workbenches / Storage Solutions / Basically Any Help I Can Get Will Help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, one of the easiest ways to get extra storage and organization in your shop is to build a new base for your table saw. Reclaiming that unused space means lots of storage that costs you neither floor or wall space. Here is a sample photo of one persons solution. It also allows you to customise the height to your personal preference.


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

While trying to figure out which magazine to get a subscription to, I came across this free sample at shopnotes....sounds kinda like what you're looking for:
http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/sample/


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mobile bases are great. For bench top tools look for a "flip top" rolling cabinet that can house two tools. Also if you have a lot of bench top tools a wall rack that holds 4 or five tools mounted on shelves that can be pulled out and clamped to a bench work great.. if you are young and can haul some weight around 

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

tpyke, while you're looking at shopnotes, take a gander at woodsmith too. I think both are affiliated but, they have many ideas with plans. I subscribe to both.


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> tpyke, while you're looking at shopnotes, take a gander at woodsmith too. I think both are affiliated but, they have many ideas with plans. I subscribe to both.


Will do! Thanks


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

John,
I also have very limited floor space (and wall space). I always think "vertical" whenever I want to add anything. Most everything is movable so as to condence items should I need room. You'll spend more time planning it than doing it.
Jim


----------



## 1Song (Jan 20, 2008)

I know the problem well. I have a 1 car garage shop. I spend more time re-arranging tools so I can use them than working. I keep most of the small stuff I don't use that often under benches until I need it, then pull it out and use it on a single bench. I'm considering the cabinet setup from pg 32 of the Oct 07 Wood magazine. I think I'll modify the work table with a flip top for my planer (that I saw somewhere else recently.) I'll make an oversize removeable table top so I can use it as an outfeed for my table saw and joiner.


----------



## Carl762 (Dec 31, 2007)

Get Shopnotes. There's a beautiful system, with plans. Has a bench with storage underneath, cabinets, pegboard, really nice. 

If you PM me, I'll pull the notebook and give you the Volume Number.


----------



## semi47 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello ,, carl762 is right on get this months issue of shopnotes great mag and theres a whole mag in it too for workshop helpers,, freman


----------



## clearcut (Aug 17, 2005)

Check out this guy's idea for a workshop on wheels. 

I so want to copy this.

It's on Finewoodworking's website. 

The title is An Efficient Garage Workshop
With wheel-mounted tools and cabinets, a two-car garage transforms into a versatile workshop
by Bill Endress .

It's filed under:
Workshop > SHOP LAYOUT AND DESIGN > Workshop Design

I'm not allowed to post the URL.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopPDF.aspx?id=2887

Is this the one Clearcut?


----------



## clearcut (Aug 17, 2005)

The companion article "An Efficient Garage Workshop " to the link listed has a short video and virtual tour.
It has the id 22880.


----------

